# Deputy Sheriff Adam Davis



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Adam Davis*

Bell County Sheriff's Office, Texas

End of Watch: Wednesday, December 11, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 36
*Tour:* 7 years
*Badge #* 2231

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 12/1/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Adam Davis was killed in a single vehicle crash on FM 1237, near Asa Road, while responding to a report of a subject brandishing a gun near Troy.

His patrol car left the roadway at a 90-degree curve in the road and rolled over several times. He suffer severe head injuries as a result of the crash and was transported to Scott & White Hospital. Deputy Davis remained in the hospital until succumbing to his injuries.

Deputy Davis had served with the Bell County Sheriff's Office for six years and had previously served with the Troy Police Department and Rogers Police Department. He is survived by his wife and 10-year-old son.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Eddy Lange
Bell County Sheriff's Office
104 S Main Street
Belton, TX 76513

Phone: (254) 933-5410

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21885-deputy-sheriff-adam-davis#ixzz2nD07glXj


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Davis


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Davis.


----------

